# I hate being white.



## Max (Mar 7, 2011)

I mean it's hard enough to get stains out of other colors of fake fur, but damn. White faux fur is so hard to keep looking new.

/joek


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 7, 2011)

I read the title and thought for sure this thread was going to be by Wolf Bone.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2011)

SPOTSHOT

Also I request this moved to suits and suiters just to mess with the OP.


----------



## Max (Mar 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> SPOTSHOT
> 
> Also I request this moved to suits and suiters just to mess with the OP.


 Actually I would like advice on how to keep white fur looking good so that would be fine.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> SPOTSHOT
> 
> Also I request this moved to suits and suiters just to mess with the OP.


 
:3c


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> :3c


 *<3*


----------



## Max (Mar 7, 2011)

You messed up my compulsive F5-ing, Ariel.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 7, 2011)

Ariel strikes again. :3c

Question: What's the best way material to use when washing a suit? Cotton swabs? A small hand towel? Patting instead of rubbing? Etc.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 7, 2011)

Max said:


> You messed up my compulsive F5-ing, Ariel.


 
I was going to deport it out of public view.

Anyway, on topic, what *is* the best way to keep extremely light-colored fur clean?  I don't suit or have one, but I've been curious about how y'all do it.


----------



## Max (Mar 7, 2011)

Bleach makes the fur less soft from what I've heard, but I'm not sure how else to keep it nice and bright.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2011)

The best way to keep a suit clean is to wash it with woolite by hand in a bath tub. Get your hands in and knead the detergent into the fur. rub it into the backing where all the crud sits. Rinse. Repeat. Rinse. Dry.
Do not dry in a drier. Heat melts fake fur. Bleach is also bad for fur don't use it.
Spotshot carpet cleaner is good for keeping white fur white.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 7, 2011)

BILLY MAYS HERE WITH OXICLEAN


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 7, 2011)

You should ask http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wayco
Her white fur on her suit is always sooo white, idk how she does it


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 7, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I read the title and thought for sure this thread was going to be by Wolf Bone.


 
I'm not gonna lie, I did too.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2011)

SpotShot carpet cleaner works wonders on white fur.
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/3652401.html#cutid1
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/3602948.html#cutid1


----------



## Max (Mar 7, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 
Dang, I know what I'm going to use.


----------

